# RCI Online reservations



## riz (Oct 11, 2009)

I had thought this could be done.
Now that I have a login to the HGVC site and reservation booking engine, I took a look and tried to see what was available

I see if I select My Club > RCI Resorts > Resort Collection,  I get this:

  # Use the menu to the left to navigate and explore the RCI Collection of Resorts... and even request your next RCI getaway online.

So I guess I can view the sites, not their availability?


AND I see this:

  # Click "Reservations" on the menu to request an RCI reservation. Resort Vacation Exchange reservations may be made in weekly or nightly increments at select resorts. Reservations may be made with Points and/or Bonus Points

BUT, if I select "Reservations" I don't see anything that will allow me to see RCI availability, just the HGVC sites.


BTW, I did first try to search to forum postings, but would just get error such as this.  I guess TugBBS does not like me searching for RCI booking within the HGVC Forum.

Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 20971520 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 35 bytes) in /home/tugbbsc/public_html/forums/search.php on line 1016


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 11, 2009)

TUG's search function is glitchy - Most likely, there were too many matches to your search, but it's not topic related.


----------



## hurnik (Oct 11, 2009)

riz said:


> I had thought this could be done.
> Now that I have a login to the HGVC site and reservation booking engine, I took a look and tried to see what was available
> 
> I see if I select My Club > RCI Resorts > Resort Collection,  I get this:
> ...



The HGVC site is a little confusing.  What they mean is this (note, this isn't very clear):

1)  On the left hand menu (once logged into HGVC site), click the "My Club" menu item in light blue.  Wait a few seconds and it'll expand out a set of sub-menus.

2)  click the RCI Resorts sub-menu.  Wait a few more seconds for it to expand out another set of sub-menus.  Pay no attention to what it says on the right-hand side of the page.

3)  If you want to see the resort collection that RCI has, you then select the Resort Collection option on the left-hand side.

4)  If you want to see availability for an RCI resort OR book a resort, select the Reservations sub-menu item on the left.  The, on the right-hand side is a big red "button" that says:  RCI - Click here to Book my RCI Exchange Reservation.  Click that.  Wait a few seconds for it to launch another window (I use Firefox, so it launches another tab) which takes you to RCI website.  You can freely explore availability on RCI and they clearly label the "reserve" button on their site once the availability section comes up.  (so you can't really accidentally book a week).

The HGVC site is very slow (IMO) when navigating the menu on the left, so sometimes what's displayed on the right-hand side doesn't accurately describe what's on the left-hand menu.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 11, 2009)

riz said:


> ... Click "Reservations" on the menu to request an RCI reservation. Resort Vacation Exchange reservations may be made in weekly or nightly increments at select resorts. Reservations may be made with Points and/or Bonus Points.
> BUT, if I select "Reservations" I don't see anything that will allow me to see RCI availability, just the HGVC sites.



Click, "My Club," when the sub-menu opens, click "RCI Resorts", then under that, "Reservations"...
-- A page will open to the right that has a large circle with the letters "RCI" encased.
-- Beneath that will be a link that reads "Click here to Book..." 

That link is the portal into the RCI world. It should open a new window with a page labeled, "My RCI Account." It is reported to be a bit buggy, but it just worked for me. If this link is not working for you, perhaps there's a lag-time for linking new accounts. You could call HGVC C/S to ask, or just keep trying.  RCI-reservations is a great feature, but IMHO the "best" use of your points is for their primary purpose, i.e. stays at HGVC-resorts.


----------



## riz (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks Hurnik,

I also found this, (via google search as Tug search didn't seem to be happy with my search) also confirms the submenu of "Reservations" under RCI Resorts:

HGVC recently unveiled an online portal into RCI from its member-website...
https://www.hgvclub.com/login.php - from which you click on a "My Club" > "RCI Resorts" > "Reservations." You land on a page which shows your HGVC-points and gives you the option of searching for weekly or nightly reservations. OR you can call HGVC and ask speak to an RCI specialist.

What I find is that I don't ever get any submenu of Reservations on my login.  I will check tomorrow with HGVC Customer Service.  Perhaps my account is too new yet to show that and has not been fully populated or setup and "missed" selecting some checkbox in my initial account setup that is done.


----------



## riz (Oct 12, 2009)

Spoke to HGVC CS and they said that I do not have a "Reservations" submenu under RCI because there is a issue with HGVC site and RCI.

She said no one right now has that access from the website.  It supposed to be fixed within the next hour or so, they believe.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 10, 2009)

*Recycling RCI.*

All our copies of various RCI directories, how-to booklets, points partner lists, & all that stuff that we received when we joined RCI, plus more that we received when we took the points plunge & joined RCI Points, in addition to all the printed updates we have received from RCI Weeks & from RCI Points -- _everything_ -- is in the recycle bin out by the curb for tomorrow's pick up. 

We are not unduly griped off at RCI or anything like that.  Far from it.  We just do all our RCI transactions by internet or by telephone.  No need to look up anything RCI-related in print form, & no longer any need to keep those unneeded & no longer used publications any longer. 

Yesterday's _Wish Books_ can be used to make tomorrow's egg cartons.  

Waste not, want not. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County) Virginia, USA.​


----------

